# "Vitus"



## hutchscott

I'm very enthusiastic about a DVD I just saw: the movie "Vitus" starring the child prodigy pianist Teo Gheorghiu. It's a Swiss film with English subtitles. Can we discuss it now, or is there a thread already started?

Teo Gheorghiu is now at the Curtis Institute, Philadelphia.


----------



## petrarch

Loved it when I saw it 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Guest

It's one of my favorites! It's borderline schmaltzy near the end, but it's still a wonderful movie. The DVD comes with some interesting interviews (Teo speaks fluent English) and his piano audition. He does all of his own playing in the movie...no "stunt" pianist for him! In fact, I think he has won some youth competitions.


----------



## hutchscott

Yes. I don't know how many people will read this thread, but I think it's good to have the information somewhere in Talk Classical. If you are looking for a good music-themed movie to watch, check out "Vitus" starring Teo Gheorgihu.


----------

